# Children's Science Exam



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 19, 2009)

If you need a good laugh, try reading through these childrenâ€™s science exam answers..... 
Q: Name the four seasons. 
A: Salt, pepper, mustard and vinegar. 
Q: Explain one of the processes by which water can be made safe to drink. 
A: Flirtation makes water safe to drink because it removes large pollutants like grit, sand, dead sheep and canoeists.
Q: How is dew formed? 
A: The sun shines down on the leaves and makes them perspire. 
Q: How can you delay milk turning sour? (Brilliant, love this!) 
A: Keep it in the cow. 
Q: What causes the tides in the oceans? 
A: The tides are a fight between the Earth and the Moon.
All water tends to flow towards the moon, because there is no water on the moon, and nature hates a vacuum. I forget where the sun joins in this fight. 
Q: What are steroids? 
A: Things for keeping carpets still on the stairs. 
Q: What happens to your body as you age? 
A: When you get old, so do your bowels and you get intercontinental 
Q: What happens to a boy when he reaches puberty? 
A: He says good-bye to his boyhood and looks forward to his adultery. 
Q: Name a major disease associated with cigarettes. 
A: Premature death. 
Q: How are the main parts of the body categorized? (e.g., abdomen) 
A: The body is consisted into three parts -- the brainium, the borax and the abdominal cavity. The e brainium contains the brain; the borax contains the heart and lungs, and the abdominal cavity contains the five bowels A, E, I, O, and U.
Q: What is the fibula? 
A: A small lie. 
Q: What does 'varicose' mean? (I do love this one......) 
A: Nearby. 
Q: Give the meaning of the term 'Caesarian Section.' 
A: The Caesarian Section is a district in Rome. 
Q: What does the word 'benign' mean?' 
A: Benign is what you will be after you are eight.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol


----------



## RJS (Apr 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Robert Marshall (May 1, 2009)

thanks for posting.


----------



## JTM (May 1, 2009)

i was making up the redneck version of this when I realized that most of the answers were the same except for one that really stands out...

4 seasons: 
baseball, football, NASCAR, and hunting.  sadly, some overlap.


----------

